# Has any one else had this problem?



## campbell804 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey All

I am new here and will write an Intro shortly, but first I have a question. Has anyone else had a problem with their Graco Contractor gun. When I have the primer selector switch to gun, it constantly sprays. I took it all apart and cleaned it all up spotless and it still does it. When I further inspected it the problem, I found that when I screw on the diffusor it goes down so far that it presses against the needle and minipulating the trigger enough so it is spraying. When I back off the diffusor it works just fine but I do not want to run my gun that way just in case it works itself lose and I get paint all over the jobsite.

any suggestion would be greatly appricated. I have new gun repair kits but, I belive this problem is fixable. Everything looks good inside the gun.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it the new Contractor gun, or is the contractor2? 
I have not had that problem with either one but I did have a problem with the contractor2's leaking at the handle.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds like you just need to adjust the travel for the needle.


----------



## campbell804 (Oct 2, 2009)

Its the new contractor gun. I have the travel for the needle all the way back to try and avoid the diffusor. Hmmm.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you forget or put in backwards the washer that goes between the needle and the spring?


----------



## campbell804 (Oct 2, 2009)

Rob said:


> Did you forget or put in backwards the washer that goes between the needle and the spring?


I know which one you mean. And no it is in there correctly . I even tried putting it in backwards but no chance on getting the end nut back on easily.

Scott


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Has it been doing this since you got it, or just more recently? If its always been acting up like this, maybe its defective?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you put the copper gasket in? Look at 2b on the diagram in the link.

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/309740d/$file/309740d.pdf


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This might be a better link for you.

http://www.o-geepaint.com/Sprayers/grgun_parts.shtml


----------



## campbell804 (Oct 2, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Did you put the copper gasket in? Look at 2b on the diagram in the link.
> 
> http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/309740d/$file/309740d.pdf


CApainter thanks for the links. Unfortunately the new contractor gun does not have that gasket.

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/311861/$file/311861G.pdf

I am really stumped this is turning into a conundrum.

Anymore thoughts? please

Scott


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Take it back to your supplier and ask for a new one.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> sounds like you just need to adjust the travel for the needle.


Bingo!


----------



## campbell804 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just tried adjusting the needle but no luck. I actually over adjusted it and broke it in half. Looks like I will be putting in the new needle kit. I will let you know how that works out. And if no joy I will have to go back to the supplier.

Scott

Thanks all


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

If you cant afford the down time I advice you put the thing on a shelf and go grab a new Contractor FTX gun, I hear they're on sale at SW right now.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

SW is having a sale!


----------



## campbell804 (Oct 2, 2009)

I put the new needle and diffuser in the gun. As I was putting the diffuser back on I noticed once I got so far down the needle was being depressed with it. I am just going to take tradesman's advice and grab a new one for now. I will test it out when I get a chance and let you all know the out come.

Thanks a lot All.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It really should not be that hard to figure out. These guns are made to be worked on.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the newer Graco guns do not have the nut in the back to adjust the gun, it has a 5/8 solid cover with a blue spring beneath it and is not adjustable however if you have the older style with the nut in back screw it in until you have a 1/4 inch of the threaded part sticking out of the nut , then pressurize the machine and adjust the nut back until the flow stops. In some cases the needle assembly will turn with the nut and you may think you are adjusting it but are not. the way to tell this is to remove the diffuser and turn the nut, look in the front the needle assembly should not be turning


----------



## ED KID (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a graco rep tell me. The contractor 2 guns made in 04' were defective. The production date is stamped on the gun above the grip. The new contractor guns are designed to eliminated material getting stuck between needle and difusser. It may be a bad spring.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> If you cant afford the down time I advice you put the thing on a shelf and go grab a new Contractor FTX gun, I hear they're on sale at SW right now.


What are they selling for?


----------

